# Neues Fenster aus meiner Applikation öffnen?



## Esus2k (8. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich bin noch Laie in Java, muss aber in meiner Applikation (JFrame) ein neues Fenster öffnen.

Ich habe von jemandem diesen Code bekommen..
JFrame fenster = new JFrame("Fenstertitel");
fenster.pack();
fenster.setVisible(true);

Und der öffnet auch ein neues Fenster.. aber wie füge ich dort Inhalt ein etc.. und funktionieren meine Methoden und Variablen aus dem "ursprünglichen" Fenster dort auch?

Oder kann ich einfach ein JFrame erstellen, als sei es ein eigenes Fenster für sich, und dieses dann irgendwie einbinden?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Geduld!
Esus2k.


----------



## mrno (9. Januar 2007)

Hi Esus2k,
ob deine Variablen funktionieren kommt darauf an wie du diese deklariert hast.

Dein neues JFrame ist genau gleich wie dein MainFrame. Hier kannst du die gleichen Methoden verwenden wie in deinem MainFrame.

Fals hiermit deine Frage nicht beantwortet ist bitte ein bisschen mehr informationen. Kann mit deinen angaben nur algemein sagen was möglich wäre. 

mfg 
mrno


----------



## Esus2k (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe es jetzt geschafft ein Label ins neue Fenster einzufügen (das war meine Frage), das mache ich so:

     JFrame toplist = new JFrame("Modus 1");
     toplist.pack();

     toplist.add(new Label("bla"));

     toplist.setVisible(true);
     toplist.setSize(600, 600);
     toplist.setLocation(180, 180);

Jetzt bleibt im Prinzip nur noch ein Problem: wie kann ich die Elemente (Ich nutze Labels, Eingabefelder und Buttons) richtig anordnen? 

z.B. funktioniert label.setBounds(100,100,0,0);

nicht.

Irgendjemand hat etwas von einem "LayoutManager" erwähnt - dieser wirkt aber für mich auf den ersten Blick ziemlich kompliziert. Kann ich nicht einfach irgendwo die gewünschten Koordinaten eingeben? .

Danke!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (9. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Ich würde dir dringend! empfehlen, mal ein bisser Literatur durchzuforsten, bevor du weitermachst.  Zum Beispiel diese:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel15_000.htm#Rxx747java150000400051C1F04E100

Zu deiner Frage. Wenn du deine Komponenten alle manuell positionieren willst, musst du das Layout auf null setzen:

```
JFrame j = new JFrame();
j.setLayout(null);
```

Weiterhin solltest du deine Komponenten nicht direkt in das JFrame einfügen. Alle Standardkomponenten bringt man in das Content-Pane unter:

```
j.getContentPane().add(new Label("bla"));
```
 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

